# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Zulmün ve köleliğin Rengi Nedir?

## ceydaaa

Geçmiş Ümmet'lerin kıssa'ları Kur'an-i'leştiğinde İslam peygamber (s.a.a)'i o tarihi kıssa'lardan, kendisinin de içinde bulunduğu topluma nasıllığını eyleme dönüştürüyor muydu? Değilse, geçmiş kıssa'ları Kur'an ayetleri olarak zapt ettirmekle mi yetiniyor du? Bu sorunun cevabını burada bulmak zor. Ancak geçmiş ümmetlerin kıssa'larında önemle üstünde durulan hassas konulardan biri İlahi öncülerin önderliği. Dahası İlahi öncülerin kendi zamanlarının ötesine de sundukları metot ve modellerin kalıcılığı ile İnsanlık camia'sının temel sorunlarını çözmedeki mükemmellik ve evrenselliği...

Köleliğin serüveni tarihi süreç içerisinde ne zaman başladı? İlk kölelik düşüncesini kimler, ne zaman oluşturdu? Bunları net tarihi bilgiler olarak biliyor değiliz. Ancak köleliliğin günümüze yansıması bedensel esaretten öte zihinsel bir algı olduğunu, bu algıyı empoze eden ''...izm''lerin çok ustaca yeni metodlar üreterek kullandıklarını sezmek zor olmasa.

Geçmiş zamanlardaki kölelerin, kendilerine hayat bağışlayan Tevhid'i dinlere karşı tavır almaları ve onların bu tutumlarına anlam verebilmek, fiziksel kölelikten kurtulmanın önemini anlamaktan önce, günümüze dek varlığını sürdüren zihni ve ruhi sorunlardan kaynaklandığını söylersek yadırganmamalı.

Vahşi; fiziksel Hürriyetine kavuşması için Hind tarafından kendisine verilen vaatte, Hz. Hamza'nın hayatına karşılık özgürlüğü idi! Ona fiziki esaretten kurtulmadan önce köleliğin asıl kaynağı olan fikri, zikri ve ruhi kölelik maskesini indirmek ve bir daha dirilmeyecek şekilde tarihin bağrına gömülmesi gerekiri, Bilal'in ''Ehed'' nidasından geçtiğini başka nasıl anlatmak gerekirdi ki!?

Aynı zaman ve mekan'da olan Bilal ile Vahşi'nin arasındaki (ki her ikiside köle statüsünde idi) kölelik kavramının farklılığını günümüz dünyasındaki modern İnsanın, Bilal kadar özümseyebilmiş olmanın imkansızlığı tartışılmalı değil mi?

ABD yeni stratejisinde Obama'nın kimliğini, renk kartı olarak Obama adı altında Dünya'nın Hürriyet arayışındaki insanlarına sunuşu; Şeytan'ın Musa(a.s)'ı Tevhid'e davet edişi ile ne denli örtüştüğünü Tevhid'i olanlardan başka kim anlayabilir ki?

Şu halde; Obama başkalarına İnsani değerler olarak bir şeyler(varsa!) sunacaksa, önce kendisinde başlamalı değil mi? Ve bunun için de Vahşi ile Bilal arasında tercih yapması gerekir kanısı gütmek haksızlık yapmak anlamına gelmemeli.

Neden Hürr'ü örneklendirmedik? Diye bir sorunun yönetilmeside pekala mümkün. Ancak Hürrün taşıdığı Ruh ve asalet olgusunun izlerini şu ana dek Obama'da bulmak mümkün değil.

Şimdi ABD dış siyasi stratejisinde oluşan yeni değişimlerin gerekçelerini arayalım. İhtimali gerekçelerden somut deliller çıkar mı? Bilinmez.
1- CİA'nın Lübnan hezimeti
2- ABD'nin, Irak batağı
3- Afganistan çıkmazı
4- Hamas muamması
5- İran'la savaşın ''uzay'a'' taşınması!
6- Nükleer tek-el-inin kırılma noktası
7- Kapitalizm'in miad'ını doldurması
8- Yeni (İslam) ekonomi modeli'nin Asya ve Afrika'da zemin arayışı!
9- ''Pagan'' ve ''şoven'' kültürlerin iflası
10- İsrail'in zevalinde ivme 
11-''BOP'' ve ''BİP'' teorileri'nin çöküşü
12- ''Ilımlı İslam'' paradigma çürümüşlüğü
Bütün bu sorunların son çeyrek yüzyılda ABD'ye kendini bir anda göstermesi ve...
ABD Obama renk kartı ile ne yapmak istiyor'a cevap aramaya devam edelim. Oynanmak istenen oyun nedir? Kime karşı oynayacak?
İhtimaller:

1-ABD açısından güvenirliğini yitiren Fars körfezi enerji nakil yolları, nakil hatlarının korunmasını başka yöne taşımak ve kontrolden çıkmakta olan enerji kaynaklarının geleceği mi?
2- Arap Dünyasında kaybolan prestij arayışını Afrika'da aramaya başlangıcı olarak, renk kartı mı?
3- Renk kartını kullanarak, Afrika'daki yeraltı/üstü kaynakları ve zenginliklere ulaşarak, ölümle pençeleşen sistemine kaynak yaratmak arayışı mı?
4- Kendi içinde ciddi bir potansiyel olan, Bilal'in renk kardeşlerinden gelebilecek tehlikeyi asgariye indirmek mi?
5-Afrika, Asya ve Dünya'da nefrete yol açan beyaz İnsan üstünlüğünü savunan Batı Dünyası'nın imajını onarmak mı?
6- Dünya'da gelişen fıtri eğilimlerin (adalet, hürriyet) yönünü değişmek mi? 
Bunlar da olaslıdır. Ancak ne ile ve nasıl? Bir Zulmü bir başka Zulüm metodu ile gidermek mümkün mü?
Zulüm; Kişioğlu'nun iç Dünyasında şekillendirdiği inancın dışa yansımasımı dır?
Zulüm; Kişioğlu'nun fıtratında doğuştan var olan bir yetimi dir?
Zulüm; Kişioğlu'na yaşadığı toplum tarafından yüklenen bir değer midir?
Zulüm; Kişioğlu'nun var olmak ve varlığını korumak için kullanmak zorunda kaldığı yaşam sihalı mıdır?
zulüm...?
Bu olasılar da pek iç açıcı değil. Şu halde iç açıcı olmayan bir kıstas ile sorunları çözme uğraşısı niye?
Burada cevap gerçekten Akl'i Selim denilen Akıla düşer ki; Cevabını ABD'li politikacılara yarımyüzyılı aşkın süredir ehiller verdiği halde, yerli/yersiz gururuna söz dinletemeyen ABD'ye bizim anlatmamız abesle iştigaldir.
Kim bilir? Amerika yeni strateji olarak Obama'yı, özislam'ın Afrika'ya yayılışının önünü kesmek için biçilmiş kaftan olarak seçtiğini ima etmek istiyor olamaz mı?! Obama'nın malum güçler tarafından iktidara getirilişi, sık dokunmuş, ince elenmiş bir siyasetin ve bunun sonucu olarak, Kapitalizm'in ve İslam'ın 2. Cephesi olan soğuk savaşın yeni sahnesi, Afrika'nın derin sahalarına yayılması olamaz mı?
Nitekim; Lübnan Hizbullah'ı, Latin Amerika Hizbullah'ı ve şimdi de Afrika Hizbullah'ı ile Dünya'nın üçüncü bölgeleri olarak adlandırılan coğrafyalardaki yapılanma, yeni ve farklı bir sürecin başlangıcı oldu!
Tarih; Bize ''Hürriyet Hürr'lerin Hakkı'dır'' diyerek, kölelikten ''an'' olarak çıkan Hürr'ü bağında taşıdığından ötürü haklı gururu ondört yüzyıldır haykıradursun. Ben Zulm'ün ve Zalim'in rengi siyah mı? Beyazmı? onu çözebilmiş değilim!
Ancak; Şairin dediği şu ''Ey azizan, biz kâr-zarar hesabı yapmaksızın Sevgi'ye teslim olur selama ereriz. Kim ne derse desin, sevdim Ali'yi.Kar-zarar.'' dizelerinden haz almamak elde değil.

----------

